# AMD Releases the Catalyst 12.4 WHQL Driver



## Cristian_25H (Apr 25, 2012)

AMD has today let loose the newest Catalyst release, the WHQL-certified Catalyst 12.4 which includes the 8.961 graphics driver and features support for the Radeon HD 2000, HD 3000, HD 4000, HD 5000, HD 6000 and HD 7000 Series desktop cards.

*Download links* Windows 7/Vista (32-bit) | Windows 7/Vista (64-bit) | Windows XP (32-bit) | Windows XP (64-bit)

*Catalyst 12.4 Release Highlights*

*New Features*

*Windows XP support for the AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 7800, and AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series*
 - In addition to Windows 7 and Windows Vista support, Catalyst 12.4 now also introduces Windows XP (64-bit/32-bit) support for the AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800, and AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series

*Super Sampling Anti-Aliasing: Level of Detail (LOD) Image Quality enhancements*
 - Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800, and AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
 - LOD Image quality enhancements have been improved when enabling Super Sample Anti-Aliasing and Adaptive Anti-Aliasing through the AMD Catalyst Control Center for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications.
 - Applications must support in game Anti-Aliasing for the feature to work (Forced on Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center is not supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications)



*Morphological Anti-Aliasing (MLAA): Significant performance enhancements*
 - Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800, AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series, and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
 - MLAA now operates up to 80% faster than previous versions

*Texture filtering quality improvements*
 - Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800, and AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
 - Improvements have been made to the texture filtering algorithm (for both DirectX9 and DirectX10/DirectX11 applications) to increase the quality of rendered textures, with no impact to performance

*Resolved Issues*

*Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*

 - Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: no longer hangs on single GPU configurations when used with AMD Catalyst 12.3 CAP1 and later CAP releases
 - Elder Scolls: Skyrim: flickering square corruption is no longer observed.
 - Rage: Vsync is no longer disabled after task switching.
 - Enemy Territory: Quake Wars: no longer crashes when launched in High Performance Mode.
 - Stalker - Call of Pripyat: flickering is no longer observed in trees with specific Catalyst Control Center settings.
 - Tom Clancy HAWX 2: no longer crashes on game launch.
 - Windows Media Center: no longer crashes when run in Eyefinity mode and High Performance mode settings.
 - AMD Steady Video: an error message is no longer displayed when enabling AMD Steady Video for the Microsoft Internet Explorer 9.0 plugin.
 - Duplicating displays no longer generates random corruption.
 - Tearing is no longer observed on the third screen in 3x1 and 1x3 Eyefinity configurations.
 - A system crash is no longer experienced when enabling Crossfire in a 4 display configuration.

*Resolved Issues for the Windows Vista Operating System*

 - The Catalyst Control Center now renders correctly when launched while playing a Bluray disc using WinDVD.

*Resolved Issues for the Windows XP Operating System*

 - Dirt 3: a system hang is no longer experienced when running game at maximum in game settings.
 - Dragon Age 2: visual corruption is no longer observed.

The advanced video quality settings are now correctly displayed in the Catalyst Control Center.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## joyman (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope the annoying bug with sticking the 3d frequencies in idle is fixed...


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally i can start my re-benches. I've waited for too long AMD...


----------



## devguy (Apr 25, 2012)

> - Tearing is no longer observed on the third screen in 3x1 and 1x3 Eyefinity configurations.



OMG, if this is true and they've finally fixed this, I will be a very happy man!


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Apr 25, 2012)

After the 2000, 3000 and 4000 series cards move to quarterly updates, I sure as hell hope we see more performance improvements in games from the leaner drivers for the rest of the GPU lineup rather than just fixes, or I'm going back to the dark side and staying there.


----------



## Mistral (Apr 25, 2012)

> Windows XP support for the AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 7800...



Whoever wastes those cards on Windows XP deserves to be shot.




> MLAA now operates up to 80% faster than previous versions


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice, I shall try these out on my new 7850 later on today


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> - MLAA now operates up to 80% faster than previous versions



Bout damn time, AMD.
this is HUGE news for those of us who like to run MLAA in addition to other AA.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone still play this?



> - Enemy Territory: Quake Wars: no longer crashes when launched in High Performance Mode.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does anyone still play this?



i do...
there's actually still a quite large community of players.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> i do...
> there's actually still a quite large community of players.



I used to enjoy that game a lot. I always felt like "This would be so cool......but".

The game seemed like it was always on the verge of greatness IMO. But things like the sounds (Quake plink on impact) and the cheesy Earth voice always kept me from being immersed into the game. You know what I mean?

But there was a lot of strategy in that game. Some I wish they would have done in BF3. Like the commander perks of setting up a hammer behind enemy lines and stuff.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 25, 2012)

Groovy. Have been using 12.3 Preview for quite some time due to MLAA 2.0. It's much faster, smooths edges better and doesn't make textures slightly blurry. MLAA 2.0 now comes for real with Cat 12.4 WHQL


----------



## devguy (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to enjoy that game a lot. I always felt like "This would be so cool......but".
> 
> The game seemed like it was always on the verge of greatness IMO. But things like the sounds (Quake plink on impact) and the cheesy Earth voice always kept me from being immersed into the game. You know what I mean?
> 
> But there was a lot of strategy in that game. Some I wish they would have done in BF3. Like the commander perks of setting up a hammer behind enemy lines and stuff.



I actually much preferred the original Wolfenstein: ET, and it still has a good following today.  Maybe I'm just a sucker for WW2 games, but I found it to not only be the best free game of all time, but one of the better MP FPS in general.  I wish they would upgrade the graphics using ETQW engine (or even Id Tech 5), or at least release a ET:Live (like Quake III: Live).  The ETXreal project is pretty awesome, but putting Id Tech 3 era assets on a modern day engine still doesn't look that impressive (even with the lighting and other changes).


----------



## ValVed RaY (Apr 25, 2012)

joyman said:


> I hope the annoying bug with sticking the 3d frequencies in idle is fixed...



This was really bugging me, I eventually found out when i had a youtube.com or any other video open it would downclock one of my cards to 250mhz and my games were unplayable until i closed the video. i don't know if this is your problem. i registered just in case to help out though


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I used to enjoy that game a lot. I always felt like "This would be so cool......but".
> 
> The game seemed like it was always on the verge of greatness IMO. But things like the sounds (Quake plink on impact) and the cheesy Earth voice always kept me from being immersed into the game. You know what I mean?
> 
> But there was a lot of strategy in that game. Some I wish they would have done in BF3. Like the commander perks of setting up a hammer behind enemy lines and stuff.



the plink can be disabled in options, but after going from QIII:A to Q4 to ET:QW, most of us are used to it, lol.
as far as the Earth voices go, yea they were a bit cheesy but tolerable.
Strategy? some of the best i've found in an FPS without playing scrims in other FPS games...
enough strategy to be fun and make you plan, but not enough that both teams are so competitive that it's not fun anymore.


Back on topic, I hadn't realized this was MLAA 2.0. glad it's finally WHQL, blurry textures were bothersome.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2012)

good news indeed, esp MLAA 2.0. Now I don't have to hear my friend complain about my 8800GT handling AA better than his 6850 lol


----------



## Atom_Anti (Apr 25, 2012)

Any new driver for Windows 8 x64?


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just ran BF3, Metro, DiRT 3 and Skyrim with these drivers.... now Im *not *wanting to sell my 5870's....


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 25, 2012)

SK-1 said:


> I just ran BF3, Metro, DiRT 3 and Skyrim with these drivers.... now Im *not *wanting to sell my 5870's....



that good, huh?


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> that good, huh?



So far.... Maybe I've just been a little lucky. Ill continue to test them out with longer gaming sessions tonight.


----------



## semantics (Apr 25, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> good news indeed, esp MLAA 2.0. Now I don't have to hear my friend complain about my 8800GT handling AA better than his 6850 lol


Yeah MLAA 2.0 is actually at a point where i can consider using it. I still prefer the latest TXAA for scenes in motion and then FXAA


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 25, 2012)

SK-1 said:


> I just ran BF3, Metro, DiRT 3 and Skyrim with these drivers.... now Im *not *wanting to sell my 5870's....



What kind of performance bump did you notice with BF3 and Metro? I've got two 5870's that I've been trying to sell, but if these drivers make them last a little longer then I'll have to rethink selling them


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 25, 2012)

no benchmark improvement noticeable(amd prob overideing my forced defaults) but ultimate IQ gameing does seem to have improved with morpho enabled  , think i am indeed set for a bit

I go for morpho + 4xmsaa ,looks good in most situations, 1080p though


----------



## Isenstaedt (Apr 25, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 7900, AMD Radeon HD 7800, AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series, and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series


Why didn't they just wrote "Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series, and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series"?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 25, 2012)

cos thats massively shorter


----------



## Goodman (Apr 25, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Bout damn time, AMD.
> this is HUGE news for those of us who like to run MLAA in addition to other AA.





> - MLAA now operates *up to *80% faster than previous versions



That only means , depending on the game & hardware you got you can get anywhere from 1% to 80% increase , ill bet most of us will get about 35% max...

Ill go try 12.4 & see how it goes in general...


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> What kind of performance bump did you notice with BF3 and Metro? I've got two 5870's that I've been trying to sell, but if these drivers make them last a little longer then I'll have to rethink selling them



Same here! Metro smooth as silk and crisp now. And BF3 not only smoother but I actually ran Ultra Settings (minus X4AA) on a couple of maps (wake and metro) with little to no hiccups.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2012)

sk-1 said:


> same here! Metro smooth as silk and crisp now. And bf3 not only smoother but i actually ran ultra settings (minus x4aa) on a couple of maps (wake and metro) with little to no hiccups.



y u no join us in ts when we play bf3?!


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 25, 2012)

SK-1 said:


> Same here! Metro smooth as silk and crisp now. And BF3 not only smoother but I actually ran Ultra Settings (minus X4AA) on a couple of maps (wake and metro) with little to no hiccups.



I found BF3 itself is the problem. I had to set the render ahead limit to 1. If at default (3 I guess) it would drop tons of frames if sprinting and turning (but didn't do it if you were walking straight or strafing, JFC devs suck nowadays). Now, it's smooth maxed out. Why can't these game devs get their heads out of their asses?


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> y u no join us in ts when we play bf3?!



 On my IMMEDIATE list to do!


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 25, 2012)

SK-1 said:


> Same here! Metro smooth as silk and crisp now. And BF3 not only smoother but I actually ran Ultra Settings (minus X4AA) on a couple of maps (wake and metro) with little to no hiccups.



Awesome! Definitely installing 12.4 when I get home!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 26, 2012)

I see what they did there. They now support 7k series cards in the dieing os but don't add support for 4k series down in the new Os. Huh?


----------



## fritoking (Apr 26, 2012)

mistral said:


> whoever wastes those cards on windows xp deserves to be shot.



lol!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 26, 2012)

So does this fix the monitor sleep lock ups and or 2d clock issues?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 26, 2012)

Best drivers to date for AMD. People who are shakey on whether or not to update their drivers, JUST DO IT!

Massive improvement with MLAA


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes yes yes yes on the Eyefinity tearing fix. i run 3x1 Portrait on a 5770 and whenever i launch a game the screen on displayport just starts tearing to hell.


----------



## devguy (Apr 26, 2012)

cedrac18 said:


> Yes yes yes yes on the Eyefinity tearing fix. i run 3x1 Portrait on a 5770 and whenever i launch a game the screen on displayport just starts tearing to hell.



I just tried going from WHQL 12.3 to 12.4 and I still have the tearing "line" horizontally across my third monitor.  Damn...  I just ran the AMD intaller and installed over the 12.3; could that be the problem?  I'm anxious to hear the results of others.

Edit: some depressing news I read over by the Catalyst Beta Testers at Rage3d:


> Here is the explanation:
> 
> We had an issue where the tearing was really, really bad (actual gaps occurred where the tearing was), and accompanied by bad flickering and not the normal tearing that occurs when you have different display interfaces.
> 
> *edit* what it actually refers to is the flickering due to the clock speeds not being correct in Eyefinity which caused the corruption which is now resolved.



So, they have no software workaround for the difference of display interfaces (DisplayPort vs DVI/HDMI), and were just fixing some bug that caused worse tearing due to memory clock speeds.  Meh...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2012)

devguy said:


> I just tried going from WHQL 12.3 to 12.4 and I still have the tearing "line" horizontally across my third monitor.  Damn...  I just ran the AMD intaller and installed over the 12.3; could that be the problem?  I'm anxious to hear the results of others.



Normally Installing ontop of drivers dont cause issues now. I Used to do complete removals but i dont have to no more.


----------



## semantics (Apr 26, 2012)

devguy said:


> I just tried going from WHQL 12.3 to 12.4 and I still have the tearing "line" horizontally across my third monitor.  Damn...  I just ran the AMD intaller and installed over the 12.3; could that be the problem?  I'm anxious to hear the results of others.
> 
> Edit: some depressing news I read over by the Catalyst Beta Testers at Rage3d:
> 
> ...


is your 3rd monitor a different resolution?


----------



## devguy (Apr 26, 2012)

semantics said:


> is your 3rd monitor a different resolution?



No, but it uses an active DisplayPort->DVI adapter.  It's been a long standing hardware problem for Eyefinity, with the only current resolution being purchasing a card with 3+ DisplayPort connectors and using only those.  Oddly, the tearing wasn't as bad on my old HD 5850, but my HD 6950/7950 both seem to have this terrible tearing "line" on the DisplayPort monitor.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 26, 2012)

This driver was the final straw for my friend. Jumping to a 680. It wouldn't even install despite trying every cleaner out there.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This driver was the final straw for my friend. Jumping to a 680. It wouldn't even install despite trying every cleaner out there.



no problems here


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 26, 2012)

devguy said:


> I just tried going from WHQL 12.3 to 12.4 and I still have the tearing "line" horizontally across my third monitor.  Damn...  I just ran the AMD intaller and installed over the 12.3; could that be the problem?  I'm anxious to hear the results of others.



I have just uninstalled 11.4 (Yep didn't updating for a year felt they were getting worse and worse) i am about to run driver sweeper i will post the result later.


----------



## jrs3000 (Apr 26, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This driver was the final straw for my friend. Jumping to a 680. It wouldn't even install despite trying every cleaner out there.



Sounds like issue with interfering hardware or software.  Regardless, good bye! Sell me your card for dirt cheap.


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 26, 2012)

jrs3000 said:


> Sounds like issue with interfering hardware or software.  Regardless, good bye! Sell me your card for dirt cheap.



Actually i had a bought a sapphire half height 6670 for my little brother on ebay and couldnt get the drivers installed for the life of me. What i had to do was have windows updates install the drivers then run catalyst to update the windows update ones. Catalyst would BSOD every time when i tried to apply the drivers directly.


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 26, 2012)

cedrac18 said:


> I have just uninstalled 11.4 (Yep didn't updating for a year felt they were getting worse and worse) i am about to run driver sweeper i will post the result later.



Oh and OMFG no tearing with 12.4 drivers. Running 2 games at the same time and 

Specs
Eyefinity using 2x Samsung F2380 via DVI and 1x NEC EA231wmi via Displayport
Asus M4A785TDV-EVO
Phenom II X6 1090T
Sapphire Radeon 5770 Reference card
16GB G-Skill 1333Mhz ram


----------



## techtard (Apr 26, 2012)

Gonna give these bad boys a test drive soon. I've been waiting for 12.4 and the new MLAA 2.0


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 26, 2012)

No word for fixing the 58xx CrossFireX in SWTOR....Damn!



Volkszorn88 said:


> Best drivers to date for AMD. People who are shakey on whether or not to update their drivers, JUST DO IT!
> 
> Massive improvement with MLAA



Did they improve the quality or only the performance?? Still the blurred image and scrambled text???


----------



## Rebelstar (Apr 26, 2012)

devguy said:


> OMG, if this is true and they've finally fixed this, I will be a very happy man!




I'm on multi-monitor since 5XXX series and with 6XXX they invented new display logic (or something) and every user experienced tearing problem. I have currently triple screen setup and 2 of 3 displays suffer from tearing. I fed up already with AMD cards, OFCOURSE this new driver *DIDN'T FIX * any tearing. I did a whole driver uninstall and installed this 12.4, tearing is still here on DVI-DVI, DVI-DVI, DP-VGA setup. I know new Nvidia cards don't have that obscure problem. Fck AMD!! Time to move to something like GTX670 once they released.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rebelstar said:


> I'm on multi-monitor since 5XXX series and with 6XXX they invented new display logic (or something) and every user experienced tearing problem. I have currently triple screen setup and 2 of 3 displays suffer from tearing. I fed up already with AMD cards, OFCOURSE this new driver *DIDN'T FIX * any tearing. I did a whole driver uninstall and installed this 12.4, tearing is still here on DVI-DVI, DVI-DVI, DP-VGA setup. I know new Nvidia cards don't have that obscure problem. Fck AMD!! Time to move to something like GTX670 once they released.



Your loss dude, only thing from NV worth upgrading to would be the 680.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh dear, had issues with my new HD 7850 and CTD's/total freeze in games with weird pink vertical lines. 12.3 runs without issues in everything. Rest of the PC is 100% stable and stock.

I'll wait to see if anyone has the same issues.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone test the quality of MLAA for 58xx cards yet?


----------



## Frizz (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok these fixed the idle clocks on my 7970, happy enough.


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 26, 2012)

Rebelstar said:


> I'm on multi-monitor since 5XXX series and with 6XXX they invented new display logic (or something) and every user experienced tearing problem. I have currently triple screen setup and 2 of 3 displays suffer from tearing. I fed up already with AMD cards, OFCOURSE this new driver *DIDN'T FIX * any tearing. I did a whole driver uninstall and installed this 12.4, tearing is still here on DVI-DVI, DVI-DVI, DP-VGA setup. I know new Nvidia cards don't have that obscure problem. Fck AMD!! Time to move to something like GTX670 once they released.



Maybe its only fixed if you are not using a displayport adapter. We need more testing from others.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2012)

can I just install this driver over the 11.9 cat I'm still using?


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 27, 2012)

AMD VISION Engine control center now controls audio and this sucks for htpc and hdmi audio users.
 My htpc is also my server and stays on 24/7 yet now if I turn off my tv it disables the hdmi audio and will not renable it when the tv is turned back on without repluging the hdmi cable or a reboot.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 27, 2012)

devguy said:


> I just tried going from WHQL 12.3 to 12.4 and I still have the tearing "line" horizontally across my third monitor.  Damn...  I just ran the AMD intaller and installed over the 12.3; could that be the problem?  I'm anxious to hear the results of others.
> 
> Edit: some depressing news I read over by the Catalyst Beta Testers at Rage3d:
> 
> ...


I have tearing with my Eyefinity 3x1 portrait but from what I saw was just with my browser will check when I get home. My daughter has been playing Assassins Creed 2 and has not said any thing yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Oh dear, had issues with my new HD 7850 and CTD's/total freeze in games with weird pink vertical lines. 12.3 runs without issues in everything. Rest of the PC is 100% stable and stock.
> 
> I'll wait to see if anyone has the same issues.



read the known issues deal on the drivers, I installed them ontop of 11.12s on a 6770 and no issues here


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 27, 2012)

Still no MLAA and CrossFireX in games like SWTOR...(


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Still no MLAA and CrossFireX in games like SWTOR...(



use catalyst feedback program for suggestions n what is and isnt working etc


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> read the known issues deal on the drivers, I installed them ontop of 11.12s on a 6770 and no issues here



Well, like I said, no issues on 12.3 whatsoever and everything running amazingly well so I'm not really bothered. Plus, I don't use MLAA so it's no loss to me. Just interested as to whether it's an issue with some 7850s.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 27, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> use catalyst feedback program for suggestions n what is and isnt working etc



What's that? Do actually think they are monitoring those? Common. They must receive millions daily. I wrote them 2 emails already and no answer from the support. They don't care about their customers at all.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 27, 2012)

Update: I am only getting the tearing on my browsers when I scroll up or down Eyefinity 3x1 portrait.


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fatal said:


> Update: I am only getting the tearing on my browsers when I scroll up or down Eyefinity 3x1 portrait.



I used to get that to on 11.4 but that's now gone on 12.4. Are you using a displayport adapter?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 27, 2012)

cedrac18 said:


> I used to get that to on 11.4 but that's now gone on 12.4. Are you using a displayport adapter?


Yes I am using this one XFX Active DisplayPort to DVI Adapter Model MA-AP0...


----------



## cedrac18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fatal said:


> Yes I am using this one XFX Active DisplayPort to DVI Adapter Model MA-AP0...



I asked because the 'fix' doesn't seem to be working for people using DP adapters.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 27, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> can I just install this driver over the 11.9 cat I'm still using?



I have been letting CCC overwrite existing drivers for quite some time without issue. I have used and advocate erocker's driver install guide, but it seems that installing on a clean slate is no longer necessary, at least not for me.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> I have been letting CCC overwrite existing drivers for quite some time without issue. I have used and advocate erocker's driver install guide, but it seems that installing on a clean slate is no longer necessary, at least not for me.


Yeah been doing the same thing at times but this driver gave me some issues... back to good ol 11.9


----------



## Steevo (Apr 27, 2012)

MLAA is much better, audio over HDMi requires a unplug and replug of HDMI to work though.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (May 1, 2012)

ValVed RaY said:


> This was really bugging me, I eventually found out when i had a youtube.com or any other video open it would downclock one of my cards to 250mhz and my games were unplayable until i closed the video. i don't know if this is your problem. i registered just in case to help out though



it's a BUG of AMD/ATI, i've been trying with zero success for one of the large review sites to publish an article doing an indepth study of this complete and utter SHAM by amd...

at least on 5870 and 4xxx it happens, i don't know if the 6xxx and 7xxx cards have the same "feature".

the best you can do is to disable HW acceleration of flash, i know it's retarded but i can go so far to spread this news....


----------



## cedrac18 (May 1, 2012)

L'Eliminateur said:


> it's a BUG of AMD/ATI, i've been trying with zero success for one of the large review sites to publish an article doing an indepth study of this complete and utter SHAM by amd...
> 
> at least on 5870 and 4xxx it happens, i don't know if the 6xxx and 7xxx cards have the same "feature".
> 
> the best you can do is to disable HW acceleration of flash, i know it's retarded but i can go so far to spread this news....



Yeah, have them same issue with my 5770, and now with the 12.4 drivers my card wont downclock to 157mhz anymore when not in use.


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2012)

Mine still downclocks fine, and flash videos as well as html5 and divx play fine with the new drivers. Its just the HDMI that i have issues with, ONLY since I decided to upgrade my drivers. AMD didnt coererce me or hold a gun to my hwad and force me, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## L'Eliminateur (May 1, 2012)

that's a separate issue, if you overclock in software(ANY software), your 2D clock=UVD clocks which is 400MHz.
it's another completely retarded "feature" that apparently fixed problems with multimonitor, yet it seems it's too hard for the AMD driver codemonkeys to actually implement.. you know.. a detection routing for when you have several monitor or not...


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 1, 2012)

Going to try these again on a fresh install. I take it for a single card (7850) I should still install the latest cap as they also contain single card fixes?


----------



## Steevo (May 1, 2012)

If you want to. 


Others have reported even better performance with 12.5 beta drivers. However, as always, installing a newer driver if you are happy with the one you have/had is a roll of the dice, as the card you have may lose/gain features/benefits/performance/stability/issues due to optimizations made for other series of cards. 

And lo, the casting of pearls before swine......


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 1, 2012)

Steevo said:


> If you want to.
> 
> 
> Others have reported even better performance with 12.5 beta drivers. However, as always, installing a newer driver if you are happy with the one you have/had is a roll of the dice, as the card you have may lose/gain features/benefits/performance/stability/issues due to optimizations made for other series of cards.
> ...




I figure it has to be worth trying these again with my card being fairly new.... I would like to think any new optimizations would be tailored to mostly the newer 7 series. I already tried these once but I think my windows install was borked. I'll report back later if I see any improvements / stability issues.


----------

